# No longer sleeping through the night...any ideas?



## jachambers (Jun 6, 2008)

My husband and I have a 6.5 month old vizsla puppy (we've had him since he was 12wks) Over the past week, his sleeping routine has dramatically changed. 
He usually sleeps from 10pm to 5:45 am. Now, he is waking up approx 3-4xs a night and is wide awake at 5:00am. Any ideas? Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We went through this with Ruby. She kept waking up in the middle of the night around that age. Your best bet is to ignore him. Ruby ended up growing out of it.

Also, the older they get the more exercise they need. Make sure he is nice and worn out. We started going rollerblading around the neighborhood with Ruby. One time around the block and she is wiped out.


----------



## jachambers (Jun 6, 2008)

The first time it happened we didnt ignore it for the simple fact it hasnt happened since he was younger, and we were both worried. But, in our defense, our pup did have to go to the bathroom so we thought that was the reason he was crying. He gets lots of attention & exercise when we get home....walks around the neighborhood, playing fetch & catch in the yard, working on the new commands we learn in his training class, ect. One of his favorite things to do is play with other dogs, but unfortunately we can't take him to local dog parks  because he's still an intact male.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We JUST went through this with Pippa. We also found that when we let her out she went to the bathroom (which led us to think that she needed to go to the bathroom every time she cried in her crate in the middle of the night!).

We tried a TON of different suggestions and nothing seemed to work. Finally, we started ignoring her (which was not easy) and it worked. *It took about a week and a half of consistent ignoring*, but then she settled back into her regular routine (9:45-5:30). I've heard from other Vizsla owners that they went through the same thing, so I have to believe it is "growing pains"


----------



## jachambers (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks! Hudson (our V) did better Friday & Saturday night but last night was another story  Hoping this resolves soon....fingers crossed


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

how old do they have to be to rollerblade on the street with you?????


----------



## Tina Bendzsa (Apr 11, 2012)

Realize this is an old post but just wanted you to know that this has helped us a lot with our 8 mos. old, Zsiggi, who has been keeping us up this week all of a sudden. Given he's never behaved like this before, we thought he just wasn't feeling well so have been coming to him at 2 and 4 am each night when he cries. We let him outside, he goes pee, and he goes back into his crate and back to sleep until 6am when he's up for the day. I can't remember feeling this sleep deprived since my daughter was born. Definitely will hand out the earplugs tonight and hope for the best.

Tina


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We went through the same thing with Miles around that age!! It lasted about 2 weeks unfortunately. In our case, I think it was because he was going through another round of teething and was uncomfortable. Best of luck, we just waited it out and now he's fine.


----------

